# Surf & Surf. (With Bacon)



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2021)

*Surf & Surf. *(With Bacon)​


Flounder & Scallops wrapped in Bacon sounds almost as Awesome as it tastes.

Last time I had Flounder was when I opened this 3 pound pack, and ate the first half.
These are the Thinnest Flounder Fillets I’ve ever seen.

So this time I’ll make the other half, but in the Frying Pan, with just some Northwoods Seasoning—No breading.
These skinny fillets were much better this way, and adding the Scallops wrapped in Bacon was a real added Bonus!

And that last Pic is just Mrs Bear’s second batch of “Meltaways”, mostly to give away.


Thanks for Stopping By!

Bear


Some Flounder Fillets, with some Northwoods Seasoning on them, going in the Fridge overnight:







Fresh out of Fridge & ready for Pan:






Into the Pan with Bubbling Butter:






Flipped to second side, getting white:






Had to remove these to get the rest in the Pan:






Bear's Supper---Flounder Fillets & Scallops Wrapped in Bacon:  (Happy Bear)






An Extra Batch of Mrs Bear's Meltaways, for Gifts:


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2021)

I love it all, we didn't do any Meltaway's  this year Funny you posted this I was thinking about Fish !!


Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2021)

Looks delicious Bear! The fish, the scallops, and the melt aways! Made 3 batches this year, and everyone that tried them, loved them! 

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice looking plate looks like enough to share and you didn't call me. DANG
Some times I just put paprika on filets for a great flavor as you did the Northwoods seasoning.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2021)

That's some good looking eats there bear!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 23, 2021)

Beautiful looking plate there John, and I'm betting you didn't leave the table still hungry, nice job! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 23, 2021)

Great looking plate Bear.  Those meltaways were awesome I bet.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice eats . I like fish cooked that way .


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow Bear!! Nice looking stuff buddy. I'd be all over a couple plates of that   

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2021)

gary s said:


> I love it all, we didn't do any Meltaway's  this year Funny you posted this I was thinking about Fish !!
> 
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I'm always thinking about Fish!!
I'd love to eat it more often!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious Bear! The fish, the scallops, and the melt aways! Made 3 batches this year, and everyone that tried them, loved them!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
Yup--I haven't seen anyone "not like" them. A couple changed it to Dark Chocolate, but nobody actually disliked them.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking plate looks like enough to share and you didn't call me. DANG
> Some times I just put paprika on filets for a great flavor as you did the Northwoods seasoning.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Hmm, I never tried just Paprika. I'll have to try that.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Jan 24, 2021)

Very nice Bear and a delicious looking plate! It’s hard to beat those scallops wrapped in bacon! I sure could go for some surf and surf.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> That's some good looking eats there bear!




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful looking plate there John, and I'm betting you didn't leave the table still hungry, nice job! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
LOL---Actually I had to save some of the Fish. I couldn't eat it all in one sitting.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Great looking plate Bear.  Those meltaways were awesome I bet.




Thank You Mike!!
LOL---Those Beltways are always Awesome!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice eats . I like fish cooked that way .




Thank You Rich!!
Yup, I especially like doing thin fillets this way, because they get done so fast.

When I have big thick fillets, I like to bread them & AirFry them, so the inside gets done before the outside get too well done.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Bear!! Nice looking stuff buddy. I'd be all over a couple plates of that
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2021)

xray said:


> Very nice Bear and a delicious looking plate! It’s hard to beat those scallops wrapped in bacon! I sure could go for some surf and surf.




Thank You Xray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2021)

tropics
 ---Thank You Richie, for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2021)

luvcatchingbass
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2021)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2021)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

